# Skimmer



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Am looking for a protein skimmer, something like the SWC160 or bubble magus curve 5. I want a skimmer that the replacement pump is easy to find. If someone want to sell the body cheap, its fine if the pump is easy to find. I am not in a hurry, as I want this skimmer as a standby..


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try the Vertex or the Bubble King from Jeff:

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=333088

I still have the Bubble King as spare when I bought it used 5 or 6 years ago as standby and have used it once when my main Vertex skimmer pump failed at the time. Very easy to dial in and very small foot print. The Red Dragon pump was very expensive at that time but it can be replaced with Laguna 1500 pump which is readily available.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, Albert, have found a bubble magus.


----------

